# amber Cole Bros Perfection Liniment Binghamton NY



## antiquesfromtheweb (Apr 19, 2018)

Hi new at this Hoping for imput  dug this up over the summer nice amber example of a Cole Bros Perfection Liniment Binghamton NY Rare in this color


----------



## RIBottleguy (Apr 20, 2018)

Great looking medicine!  And the swirls really add to it in my opinion.


----------



## antiquesfromtheweb (Apr 20, 2018)

*Cole Bros Amber Perfection Liniment*

Hello RI ? lived in Rhode Island Served in Navy, New Port stayed 22 years, now in southern tier of NYS. Wished I had done more bottle digging while out there.
Have some great postcards of Rhode Island.

Was my first post next time I will include more shots and better photos, and some SUN would do it more justice 

thank you for the reply. still have some friends in RI Hope you all are well

Tim



RIBottleguy said:


> Great looking medicine!  And the swirls really add to it in my opinion.


----------



## sandchip (Apr 21, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## antiquesfromtheweb (Apr 24, 2018)

thanks Guys I guess the bottle could be more a local rarity. I love digging when I can. Over the spring before finding this I had another digger tell me if I found an Amber example of the Cole Bros Perfection liniment I should hold on to it... Luckily I still have room for it.

Thanks for the reply's


----------



## Stephengriffin93 (Mar 3, 2020)

Would love to add this to my collection!


----------

